# SKYTECH 3301p REMOTE



## trafick (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello all,

First post to this forum so bare with me.  I have been burning about 4 cords of wood a year for about the last 15 years or so.  I also had a conventional fireplace that I loved and would burn mostly on the weekends.  Well thru this site and other sources, I decided that an open fireplace was not the way to go.  That and the fact that when it got below about 25 the woodstove (installed in the basement) couldn't keep the little lady as warm as I wanted and I would like something to help it.  So I took the plunge and installed a NG Jotul Allagash 300 DV in the fireplace in the livingroom.  I thought long and hard about doing it as opposed to a small wood stove, but I think I'm really going to like it.  Easy on, easy off, no wood to haul in or clean up after.

Anywho, the wife mentioned she would like a remote.  So I call my dealer and they want $189 for the factory one.  Well I do a little research online and I find a Skytech 3301p on ebay for $109 with free shipping.  My question is will this remote work with my stove?  I called Skytech and they said their remotes work with any millivolt stove.  I'm assuming they mean a stove with a thermopile that puts out it's own voltage such as mine but they really wouldn't say if it would work with this brand of stove.

I searched the forums and didn't really come up with a yes or know answer.  I'm pretty sure it will work, so sure I ordered one, but I just wanted to hear it from you guys (and or gals).  Any help would be great.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 12, 2008)

The answer is YES. Your Allagash is a millivolt unit. The Skytech remotes will work on the Jotul gas units.
The hook-up to the valve is a little different, because Jotul has a secondary terminal block, but basically you want the wires from the remote receiver to the terminals labelled TH & TH-TP (or TP-TH)...
HTH


----------



## trafick (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey DAKSY,

Thanks for the reply.  I was pretty sure it would work but needed "backup".  The next question is should I hook it up as Jotul says to the terminal strip, or as Skytech says and go directly to the valve.  I guess it really doesn't make a difference as long as it eventually goes to TH&TH;-TP.  The Jotul way has it going through the ON/OFF/TH switch.  Thanks again, this forum is great!


----------



## Fire Bug (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Trafick,
 Your going to enjoy that remote when you get it hooked up!!
 I have a Skytech on my Fb Grand Insert upstairs and my Jotul Firelight II DV 600 downstairs in our rec room.
 Set the thermostat on the desired temperature or,(if equiped), program it to come on at a desired time of day. 
 Either way, it is the ultimate in conveniece. Sit back and enjoy

John


----------



## R&D Guy (Dec 13, 2008)

trafick said:
			
		

> Hey DAKSY,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was pretty sure it would work but needed "backup". The next question is should I hook it up as Jotul says to the terminal strip, or as Skytech says and go directly to the valve. I guess it really doesn't make a difference as long as it eventually goes to TH&TH;-TP. The Jotul way has it going through the ON/OFF/TH switch. Thanks again, this forum is great!



It will work either way. Personally I'd hook it up to the valve if there is room (open terminal) since there is less chance of a bad connection.  I wouldn't disconnect the on/off switch leads since you'll need that manual control in a power outage. I think you'll be really happy with the Skytech remote. I've been working with their systems for a few years now and have always been impressed with the range and consistency of their remotes. I'd compare the range to a garage door opener.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 13, 2008)

I wouldn't disconnect the on/off switch leads since you'll need that manual control in a power outage.

The Skytech remotes work on batteries...power outrage won't make a difference...


----------



## R&D Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> I wouldn't disconnect the on/off switch leads since you'll need that manual control in a power outage.
> 
> The Skytech remotes work on batteries...power outrage won't make a difference...



OK Great, I'm glad to hear this model works on batteries!  Keep the manual switch connected for sure then so low/dead batteries don't keep you from using your unit or result in an expensive call from the dealer.


----------



## trafick (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey all,

Just an update on the remote.  I got it in yesterday, 12-16, and I hooked it up to the gas valve.  When I did this, the only way I could manually turn the stove off was to slide the little tiny switch on the reciever box to off.  My reciever box is on the floor under the stove so it is kind of a PITA to get to. I then cut off the slide on connectors that came on it and put on some spades.  I wired it to the terminal strip like Jotul suggests and now I can use the on/off/stat switch on the back of the stove which is a lot easier to get to.  On/off works manually regardless of what the remote wants but if I set the switch to stat, (I think in my last post I said it was TH but it actually says stat) then the stove does what the remote tells it to.

I understand the crowd that says to just hook it up to a cheap wall thermostat but I like the options I have.  I also like the fact that the remote goes through walls.  For anyone that is thinking about getting a remote, I would highly reccomend this unit.

And thanks to all that helped me get this project done.


----------



## tubbster (Dec 18, 2008)

So you did not wire it in series with the units on/off switch?

That's what I did with mine, that way you can always turn it off at the unit.


----------



## trafick (Dec 18, 2008)

tubbster,

When I first hooked it up, I used the slide connectors and went straight to the gas valve.  I then cut the slide connectors off and wired the stove switch in so I wouldn't have to use the switch on the receiver.  Too fat and lazy to bend over to use the switch on the receiver which is mounted on the floor


----------



## pyro68 (Dec 22, 2008)

on off switch may need to be set to OFF (the one on the stove) depending on how you connected, the on/off switch on the stove will override & keep the stove burning.


----------

